# Mavis! (NEW & BETTER PIC!)



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Well although I said in a previous thread that I wasn't planning on getting another rat, I went to Pets At Home today and knew I had to get another little girl to eventually put in with Doris and Roxy.

...and I came back with Mavis  
She's very inquisative and quite happily takes treats from me and nibbles my knuckles (I eek at her when she does this and it seems to soften her nibbling). Whenever I go to talk to her, she's always coming up to the bars to...She seems like she may tame quiet easily - Well I'm hoping anyway!

Here's some pictures of her. She was investigating her temporary new home, so they are abit blurry. I'll try get some better ones soon.
She'll never take the place of Dotty, but I think she's going to help ease the pain of losing her, as they seem quiet alike.



















EDIT - She looks like a very healthy rat. She is sneezing slightly and every so often, but she just needs to settle in then I'm sure she'll be fine. She has bright clear eyes, a nice coat and no porphyrin.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Mavis!*

What a sweety!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Mavis!*

I managed to get a better picture of her last night.
You can see her pretty colour better here


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Aww .. she is adorable!


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

sweetness!


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the different shades of brown she has in her fur.
I like her dark whiskers too.


----------



## alex123 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cutee!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh she has such a cute expression on her face. ^_^


----------

